# LGD not eating like normal



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 26, 2013)

Our 1 year old female has not been eating much the last few days.  She does it a little, plays and does everything else like normal.  We are having logging done and they started a few days ago as well.  My guess is that she is stressed out with all of the noise, different people and change in the landscape.  

Does that sound right? I've never had a dog stressed, so I don't know.  Just a guess on my part. 

We will watch her this weekend when they are not there to work and see if it gets better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

Is she spayed or intact?

If intact many females will not eat or get very sporadic in eating when going into there cycle. 

Not sure where you are but with logging it can really disturb the tick population.... we don't have Lymes here but we do have several other tick borne illnesses that can take a dog or human down quick. 

Also if you are entering a heat wave many dogs will slow down or not eat at all. If everything else is normal she is probably fine. 
Please let us know!

Our crazy dogs.... as bad as the goats!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 26, 2013)

Southern, she is intact.  About 2 1/2 -3 months out of her 1st heat cycle.  

We definately have ticks and lymes around here.  Haven't seen any ticks yet this year.  But I am sure they are there!

I wish we were entering a heat wave!  Well not really of course.  But these 30's at night are still a bit too cold for me.  

I will absolutely keep everyone posted.  I am hoping her eating habits will return to normal soon.  

We do worry about them like little kids don't we?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

That is weird. I know none of my LGD's (4) eat everyday. They outgrew that at around 10 months. They eat when they want, sometimes skipping a few days. The females do this more than the males. The Anatolian is an idiot about food... Straw Hat's Dog.... she won't eat but thinks she should guard the food and go psycho if the other dogs or goats get near the bucket. 

And yes...we probably worry way more than we should...


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh....well that's very good to know.  My LGD's both eat alot!  I feel better knowing that yours don't eat all of the time.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 26, 2013)

Unfortunately for me (as I much prefer the cold weather), we are kinda entering a heat wave. It's supposed to be close to 80 degrees here today.
Our female has lately been less interested in food because of it, but she still eats. Our male on the other hand still loves his food as much as he normally would.

It could very well be that your female is eating less simple due to stress from all these new people making so much noise. And I assume from reading your posts she is active and drinks fine, has normal pees, is not vomiting, having a diarrhea etc.
But if she keeps not eating or barely eating for several more days, I think I would take her to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 29, 2013)

Well....

She's a strange girl!  The farmer discovered over the weekend that she now doesn't like to eat from her bowl.  She will eat off the ground, she will eat out of his hands.  The bowl is the issue!

So we washed the bowl real well.  Not that it was dirty, but whatever.    Tried it again, she still wouldn't eat out of it.  Put her food in a different bowl.  She'll eat some, but not all of it.  Put it on the ground and she'll eat.  

*Grazer*, you are right.  She is acting very much normal in every other way.  

We will definately be keeping our eyes on this situation.  The loggers should be out of there tomorrow.  We have 3 new cows coming tonight and then after that we should be back to normal.  Hopefully she will be too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2013)

My female pyr dumps hers on the ground too! 

Many dogs will get dermatitis on their mouth from plastics, like an allergy. I like metal bowls but my stainless steel bowls and buckets seem to disappear around here. 

It probably is the workers. Our dogs.... they will make ya nuts sometimes won't they? 

The Schwanns guy came the other day... my dogs generally ignore him.. he is a safe guy. Last week "D" went ballistic and Badger tried to climb through the gate! Amy could have cared less... and Amy is like psycho dog with strangers if she is behind her fence. Sweet as can be outside of her fence.  I was thinking..."WHAT GIVES"????

Having LGD's is an adventure... but one worth taking.


----------

